# Pictures of WAKs white TT



## J2D (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone got any links to Pictures of WAKs white TT?

Cheers

John


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

some older pics, she has a 3bar grill now.


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Your car looks awesome


----------



## Deja_Vu (Aug 3, 2008)

v.jealous


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I recognise that carpark... lol...!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

That's before it said aRSe on the back, too!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

phodge said:


> That's before it said aRSe on the back, too!! :wink: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gorgeous piccies 8)


----------



## alandamtt (Jan 13, 2008)

Man i love that White! Red interior will go nice.


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

alandamtt said:


> Man i love that White! Red interior will go nice.


Red interior goes nice with red paint aswell


----------



## alandamtt (Jan 13, 2008)

Dotti said:


> alandamtt said:
> 
> 
> > Man i love that White! Red interior will go nice.
> ...


but u dont see a White TT with red interior


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

alandamtt said:


> but u dont see a White TT with red interior


Ahem!


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

MK2's need not apply :mrgreen:


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Has to be one of the nicest looking TTs around.


----------



## 4ringsdh (Nov 7, 2006)

A good looking car indeed.... Actually Wak, with your permission i would like to include a picture of your TT on our coming website


----------



## alandamtt (Jan 13, 2008)

ttsteve said:


> Has to be one of the nicest looking TTs around.


Why, is it because its White?


----------



## lorismarcos (Jun 5, 2008)

white was the original color of wak's car ?


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

alandamtt said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> > Has to be one of the nicest looking TTs around.
> ...


Partly because it's white, but the sum of the parts just seems to 'work' well together; the V6 bumper, R6 wheels, cool legends. It has an understated, sleek, professional look. The total opposite to something you may see in a custom car mag. Just classy.


----------

